

"Oh Snap" Intern - magicseth
http://bump.theresumator.com/apply/tYmN6X/Oh-Snap-Intern.html

======
kaisdavis
If I was in college and in that area, I'd take that job in a second,
especially if I was a non-technical guy with technical knowledge.

Yes, the position recommends a CS degree, but if you're a HN browser non-
technical person, I think you'd be safe.

Awesome.

